# Sheep Casings ----HELP!



## tjohnson (Sep 16, 2012)

I was trying to make wieners, and stuff into sheep casings, but they would not cooperate!!

Thank God I had some extra hog casings from my brats.

The sheep casings were supposed to be 23mm, but there's no way the would fit over my 1/2" stuffing tube.  The got hung up and kept tearing.  I lubed the stuffing tube with oil

The sheep casings came from LEM, and I certainly will not use them again.  The hog casings were not the greatest either, but at least I could stuff them!!

Who has decent sheep casings that will work good for hot dogs?

How do you thread these things on a stuffing tube?

Todd


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 16, 2012)

Syracuse Casings is the place, they have good stuff, or try SausageMaker.
The pre-flushed tubed casings go on easily.

http://www.makincasing.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=EM419&Category_Code=10

~Martin


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 16, 2012)

I quit using the Lem casings as well, Some where good others were horrible so I can't depend on them. Now I've been stopping at 2 small local butcher shops and when I get them they are frozen and much better quality. I noticed the size consistency is much better also.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 16, 2012)

I put the end of the sheep casing over my pinky finger. This opens the end up and they slide right on.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 16, 2012)

THX Guys!

The site says Dry Salt Pack Tubed or Pre-Flushed Tubed

What's the diff?

I won't be using them all at once, so which will keep longer?

Todd


----------



## boykjo (Sep 16, 2012)

I use the B&P packed in salt solution...Very happy with them and the snap they give......Those little buggers are hard to open up... make ya want to have a drink.........LOL

joe


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TJohnson*
> 
> The sheep casings came from LEM, and I certainly will not use them again.  The hog casings were not the greatest either, but at least I could stuff them!!
> 
> ...


The LEM casings are horrible.  We too use the Syracuse Casings for hotdogs.  We bought the 26/28mm sheep Dry-Salt Pack ones last year and were happy with them.


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 16, 2012)

boykjo said:


> I use the B&P packed in salt solution...Very happy with them and the snap they give......Those little buggers are hard to open up... make ya want to have a drink.........LOL
> 
> joe


LEM sells a 3/8" stuffing tub. I modified it to fit my stuffer (I had to grind the base down a bit to get it to fit right) I have had OK results with it so far. I tried it with the smoked collagen casings from LEM and made some deer/pork snack sticks a while back. The problem I had with them was that I could only get about 1/3 of the length of casings on the stuffing tub at a time, which worked out to be about 6ft long once stuffed. The casing seemed to kind of bind up when trying to slide them on. I tried them dry; I lubed the tube with water, lube it with cooking spray and just couldn’t get them to go on any further….. I’ve been looking for some ¼” stainless and I was going to weld it to a stainless steel base to try that, but haven’t come across tubing as of yet….. I haven’t used sheep casings yet, I’ve wanted to tried to make hot dogs for a while now, but just haven’t made the leap as of yet. They are high on my things to try list, I was thinking of trying LEM hot dog seasonings mix, has anyone else tried it? And if so what were your thoughts? Joe, Not to sound stupid, but what is B&P? Thanks ShoneyBoy 













stuffing tube.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Sep 16, 2012


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 16, 2012)

I own a Cabelas 20# Stuffer, and it comes with a 1/2" stuffing tube for snack sticks

The sheep casings from LEM would not even fit over this tube!

TERRIBLE!

The LEM Hog casings had lots of blowouts and small holes throughout the short casings.  Almost seemed to be cutoff's of 2nds


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 16, 2012)

Pretty much all "home pack" casings like those from LEM are exactly that , 2nds, odd lengths and various diameters.
The Syracuse Casing Co. "home pack" hog casings that we can get here in the supermarkets are usually okay, the quality has always been pretty good...... if one doesn't mind the odd diameters.


~Martin


----------



## jarhead (Sep 16, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> *  but what is B&P?* Thanks ShoneyBoy


http://www.butcher-packer.com/


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 16, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> http://www.butcher-packer.com/


Thanks Jarhead.....I've been very fortunate, I found a local sausage company that will sell me fresh casings packed in salt for a reasonable price …..I’ve been doing business with them for about 4 years now, unfortunately the owner passed away a while back, but his son took over and he’s just as helpful as his dad was….. I paid $18.00 for a hank the last time I went by there…..As far as the LEM casings I always see them just on the shelf at Bass Pro, every were else I see them they are refrigerated. I’ve never bought them from Bass Pro because I’ve always been concerned that they should be keep cold……..


----------



## boykjo (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey todd, Dave made this stuffing tube with a few tools....Its a great idea if your needing a smaller diameter for dogs

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114981/snack-sticks-stuffing-tube-homemade-new-plan

Joe


----------



## ac45acp (Sep 17, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> LEM sells a 3/8" stuffing tub. I modified it to fit my stuffer (I had to grind the base down a bit to get it to fit right) I have had OK results with it so far. I tried it with the smoked collagen casings from LEM and made some deer/pork snack sticks a while back. The problem I had with them was that I could only get about 1/3 of the length of casings on the stuffing tub at a time, which worked out to be about 6ft long once stuffed. The casing seemed to kind of bind up when trying to slide them on. I tried them dry; I lubed the tube with water, lube it with cooking spray and just couldn’t get them to go on any further….. I’ve been looking for some ¼” stainless and I was going to weld it to a stainless steel base to try that, but haven’t come across tubing as of yet….. I haven’t used sheep casings yet, I’ve wanted to tried to make hot dogs for a while now, but just haven’t made the leap as of yet. They are high on my things to try list, I was thinking of trying LEM hot dog seasonings mix, has anyone else tried it? And if so what were your thoughts? Joe, Not to sound stupid, but what is B&P? Thanks ShoneyBoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stainless tubing. http://www.speedymetals.com/


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's my small stuffing tube

ID = 3/8"

OD = is slightly larger than 1/2"

Cabelas claims it's 10mm, but that's the ID

I can easily slide 19mm collagen casings for snack sticks on this tube, but the LEM sheep casings would not













DSCF4886.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Sep 17, 2012


----------



## sam3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Todd, I have the LEM 11 lb stuffer and bought the 7/16" X 12" long tube from smokeandstuff.com

My outlet flange is 2 1/8", not sure what yours is but hopefully this helps.


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 17, 2012)

ac45acp said:


> stainless tubing. http://www.speedymetals.com/










  That is a great resource,I'm always looking for just a little piece of materials all the time and always seem to have to buy 20ft. This will save me a lot of money..... Thanks for the information....SB


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 17, 2012)

The local Sportsman's Warehouse stocks LEM Natural Casing and I found they are from China...that could be the problem with them.


----------



## mummel (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys so whats the right size tube for sheep casings?  3/8 inch?


----------



## mummel (Jul 6, 2015)

mummel said:


> Guys so whats the right size tube for sheep casings?  3/8 inch?


Mmmm found this, looks like 7/16 inches is what you need for sheep casings:

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SausageDownloads_files/CasingsTubes.pdf


----------



## foamheart (Jul 6, 2015)

I have a 1/2 inch or 12 MM that I have been using with great sucess with quality sheep casing.  Now I do use a 5lb. LEM stuffer, and I only buy quality casings, I happen to get mine cuirrently from Butchers and Packers, they also furnish my cure. Just remember if you are not a yankee to not laugh while on the phone with them....LOL

Mummel, I most HIGHLY suggest a dedicated stuffer, and not trying to use a grinder. Too much heat involved. I have the LEM 5# with SS tubes and love it, its perfect for me. I was using a manuel and with it I would have quit attempting sausage had I not. Course I also got the finest grinder, when I can find something to grind I have a smile from ear to ear all day. It is sooo fine.

You'll learn as you start making sausage, and believe me I am no expert only a novice learning, heat is your biggest enemy! It makes grinders work harder, it makes mixing spices harder, it makes loading the casing harder, and believe it or not, its really tuff to make that magic cooking number.

Anyway, back to your original question, I've got a 1/2, 3/4, and a 1" tube with my stuffer, been able to do everything I wanted to do so far, including snack stix.


----------



## mummel (Jul 6, 2015)

Perfect, thanks.  Yeah I did more research.  The LEM 0.5 inch tube works for sheep casings.  Thanks.


----------



## mummel (Jul 6, 2015)

DeWied has some casing that make about 10-15lbs of meat for $15.  How much do the pretubed ones cost?


----------

